
Center of U.S. Population - robg
http://2010.census.gov/2010census/data/center-of-population.php
======
_delirium
The median is also somewhat interesting:
[http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:USCenterPop_Median201...](http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:USCenterPop_Median2010.png)

------
russell
It has an interactive map showing the steady westward march of the center of
population along with a map of the states in the union. Another way to waste a
few minutes.

~~~
robg
When are you not wasting a few minutes?

------
mikey_p
I'm somewhat surprised it isn't further west. As a midwesterner turned west
coast resident, I keep getting the feeling that there's more people here than
there really are. It doesn't help that alot of the tech/hacker community is
west coast based, or at least the most vocal/prominent folks anway.

~~~
russell
There's a whole lot of empty between the west coast and the great plains.

~~~
mikey_p
You'd think I'd know that considering I used to live in Denver and drive a
truck all over the US (coast to coast). I now how remote the west can be, like
the stretches between Green River and Ritchfield Utah, or Needles to Barstow,
CA. Still seems surprisingly far east though.

------
bugsy
It seems to me it's a very flawed metric since one person in San Diego has a
far greater influence on the center than someone in Oklahoma due to the
leverage calculation.

~~~
jerf
Against what Platonic ideal are you measuring its "flawedness"? Is it not
simply what it is?

